# Can you use mainland UK sterling in Northern Ireland



## Passport1 (12 Jul 2014)

Hi
Is Mainland UK Sterling accepted and used as legal tender in Northern Ireland or is there Northern Ireland specific sterling you have to get


----------



## delgirl (12 Jul 2014)

Bank of England notes are widely accepted in the North, however, they are only legal tender in England and Wales.  

In mainland UK, most shops will not accept Northern Irish or Scottish bank notes, unless they are familiar with them, as they not considered legal tender by the Bank of England.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (14 Jul 2014)

Used them many, many times. Never an issue.


----------



## Gerry Canning (14 Jul 2014)

Passport1 said:


> Hi
> Is Mainland UK Sterling accepted and used as legal tender in Northern Ireland or is there Northern Ireland specific sterling you have to get


.............

The ONLY Stg readily accepted in all of UK is the standard Stg with the Queen on it.

In Scotland they will also accept their own Stg versions.+ the Queens.
In N Ire they will also accept their own Stg versions.+ the Queens

In short ALWAYS get the Queens pound !
It is accepted everywhere.


----------



## Purple (14 Jul 2014)

Leo said:


> Used them many, many times. Never an issue.



+1 no issue ever.


----------

